# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  MLCommons

## Airicist

mlcommons.org

MLCommons aims to accelerate machine learning innovation to benefit everyone. Machine learning has tremendous potential to save lives in areas like healthcare and automotive safety and to improve information access and understanding through technologies like voice interfaces, automatic translation, and natural language processing. However, machine learning is completely unlike conventional software -- developers train an application rather than program it -- and requires a whole new set of techniques analogous to the breakthroughs in precision measurement, raw materials, and manufacturing that drove the industrial revolution.

MLCommons aims to answer the needs of the nascent machine learning industry through open, collaborative engineering in three areas:

Benchmarking

----------


## Airicist

Article "MLCommons debuts with public 86,000-hour speech data set for AI researchers"

by Devin Coldewey
December 3, 2020

----------

